# Helios, Jupiter, Orestor



## Ozarker (Jan 9, 2017)

As I look through ebay I see the old Soviet or German lenses and wonder; who changes the mount so the lenses work on Canon FF cameras?

I understand I can buy a brand new Trioplan. It is on my list to get.

I just wonder who provides the mount service for these other lenses.

Thanks!

****Never mind. I see now that companies make adapters for these lenses.****


----------



## NWPhil (Feb 14, 2017)

if it's just to try out buy the cheapest , but not as a keeper - I took me a few tries to find suitable pratika to EF mount adapter ( I have 3 extra)


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 20, 2017)

NWPhil said:


> if it's just to try out buy the cheapest , but not as a keeper - I took me a few tries to find suitable pratika to EF mount adapter ( I have 3 extra)



I ended up with this Phil. It works great. There is another company that offers the adapter with a focus confirm chip.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003Y2Z6X2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

